# 10 Sister box is gone



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat30048&rootCatGameStyle=
The box set that contains 10 sisters are now gone. It seems we can only order the blister pack now.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

like i said, it's only one sign of a full inquisition codex.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't forget that if this is the first signs of an inquisition codex then many more items will be gone. The only thing that confuses me about this news is why they have started on this unit alone. Since we might get a codex in the next 15 months it seemsa bit stupid for GW to remove current products when they must know that forums like this are crawling with rumours.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

They may still have much stock on the other items and thus want to get rid of them were they don't have much stock on the sister box set. It would make sense to sell the stuff you still have.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since we might get a codex in the next 15 months it seemsa bit stupid for GW to remove current products when they must know that forums like this are crawling with rumours.


Did someone mention Dark Eldar? Its not beyond GW to remove some of their products long before the next book or range is due to come out. Sometimes it ends up making people want them more.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

It makes sense that the Sisters boxed set would go out of stock before all the other Witch Hunter stuff. It's pretty much the basis for the army, just like how I imagine Tactical Marine boxed sets sell a lot more than other kits for Space Marines.


----------



## RogueWargaming (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait for new Witch Hunter models, which I'm hoping will be plastic. I just might start a second Sisters of Battle army if they have them in plastic.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

From what i have heard a inquisition codex is far off....They are most likely just not selling well enough so they pulled the product.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

So why haven't dark Eldar wyches been pulled off to? Or all the other sister stuff which sells even less.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> So why haven't dark Eldar wyches been pulled off to? Or all the other sister stuff which sells even less.


Because they make more money selling blisters of sisters to people that DO play them then selling box sets.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Because they make more money selling blisters of sisters to people that DO play them then selling box sets.


So why has this not be done with the dark eldar wyches?

If you look at the UK website their is no longer a daemon hunter or witch hunter codex available. The space wolves went through the same thing when they were coming out. They got rid of troop choices for about 11 months until the new codex came out.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> So why haven't dark Eldar wyches been pulled off to? Or all the other sister stuff which sells even less.


Because who even buys Dark Eldar wyches? they are ugly as hell and Dark Elf ones are cheaper plus you can get them anywhere instead of just direct order.


Sisters being removed is a sign of nothing. GW is just not making any more because they don't sell enough and would rather use the materials and equipment to make more space marines.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Some of the Tyranids choices also disappeared before they got announce by GW to be redone. Same thing happened to the space wolves. So I find it unlikely they will be getting canceled.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Kind of looks to me like they might retire the army =/ Kind of like they did with chaos dwarfs.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I doubt it. Recently GW has been supporting them. They got two new formations in apocalypse and a new stratagem in planetstrike. This may not seem like much by actually compared to before this is a huge increase to attention they've gotten. Why would they suddenly give them some attention before killing them off?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the removal of the codexs and then the basic troop type from the main website can mean only two things, they are ether getting a new codex(most likely combined) with new models or they are getting re packaged, if it were just the sisters of battle box alone i would say repackage, but both codex as well can only mean one thing. 

INQUISITION CODEX BY THE END OF THE 2010

Plus think about the other 40k stuff for this year, tyranids = easy release literally no effort required, blood angles = easy release, space marine chapter again very little effort required. 
And battle mission cheeky little expansion everyone will buy, plus new stuff for well established armies like marines, guard and orks.

thats a massive chunk of good selling 40k gear, which would generate enough sales to support the release of a not so popular army like the Inquisition.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> the removal of the codexs and then the basic troop type from the main website can mean only two things, they are ether getting a new codex(most likely combined) with new models or they are getting re packaged, if it were just the sisters of battle box alone i would say repackage, but both codex as well can only mean one thing.
> 
> INQUISITION CODEX BY THE END OF THE 2010
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.

I don't think the Inquisition armies would be retiring anytime soon, since they are the most EMPRAH army of all loyalist armies IMHO. Not to mention that after SPESS MUHREENZ and Commissars, the Inquisitors are the most typical figures of the Imperium. And thanks to Soulstorm, the Sisters' popularity increased a lot I think. I know that ever since I played a few games with them in DoW I thought of building a Chaos Nuns army, but then I thought "METAL BOXES" and decided not to afterall.

So no worries, you'll have a brand new Inquisition for Christmas.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Don't forget that if this is the first signs of an inquisition codex then many more items will be gone. The only thing that confuses me about this news is why they have started on this unit alone. Since we might get a codex in the next 15 months it seemsa bit stupid for GW to remove current products when they must know that forums like this are crawling with rumours.


Or it could be the first sign that the inquisition armies are going the way of the squat.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

if they were taking the army out then why would'nt they take out some gray knight stuff as well? I may be mistaken but I think that sisters get played more then the knights.
If they are taking them off cuz they have to much, then why would'nt they take out gray knights, or seraphim ect... Seraphim boxes would be taken off before sisters boxes were IMO.
I agree that the only reasonable option is that they are getting redone. Whether they get redone this year or not remains to be seen.
either way=yay


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

All I can say is, that if there is a Inquisition Codex I hope they include the Ordo Xeno, those guys need some serious loving in my opinion and I would seriously like to have a Deathwatch Squad, then again...Who wouldn't?:biggrin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Not to mention that after SPESS MUHREENZ and Commissars,


lol remember, if it wasn't for us space marine players no one would think their armies were 'cool' or 'different'

They dont have a good enough reason to pull sisters of battle and witch hunters out of the game. their is a lot of solid fluff on them as the inquisition has played a large part in the 40k universe as a whole. Not to mention, they seem to be one of the favorite races for the 40k fiction authors to write about.

they got rid of squats because GW realized hows dumg they were one morning, and sisters have been around waaay longer than they ever were.

the preparation for a new codex and release of new plastic kits seems like the best explanation.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

If they to combine the =][= Maybe this will make room for a new xeno race. I know I’m reaching a little…


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

fett14622 said:


> If they to combine the =][= Maybe this will make room for a new xeno race. I know I’m reaching a little…


I wouldn't bet on that, they're having trouble maintaining the races they already have.


----------



## RogueWargaming (Oct 15, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Kind of looks to me like they might retire the army =/ Kind of like they did with chaos dwarfs.


You speak heresy.... You will speak no more of this.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think they get rid of DE before Inquisition. Inquisition forces along with SoB and GKs are the easy second or third most reconize and popular Imperial Orginazations. Space Marines come in first, and then its a toss up between IG or Inquisition. In the end all GW can do to BOAST sales and make a PROFIT is to Combine SoB, GK, and then add Deathwatch. There you have it, all 3 Inquisition Branches wrapped in one. Now SoB and GK players will spend on the sets for both branches. The Deathwatch Shoulder Pads and SM Models will sell more. IG profits will slightly rise with purchases of Chimeras and Storm Troops. All you have to do is make a Inquisitor and Retinue and your set. Its a BIG win. I know out 20 average players I see 3 will have SoB or GKs. So you cant tell me they dont sell. I never see DE at all. Ever tell truth. How sad..... Thats the next Race I like to play.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Kind of looks to me like they might retire the army =/ Kind of like they did with chaos dwarfs.


There's plenty of chatter over a lot of sites (not just this one) that the Inquisition armies are getting re-done, and it's starting to firm up that either late '10 early '11 will see a new Codex....whether it's 1 combined or 2 seperate time will tell, I don't care either way really, because anything new with updated rules/stats/minis will be bloody fantastic.


----------



## RogueWargaming (Oct 15, 2009)

I honestly hope for two seperate codi still. I don't think that combining the two would flow properly. Just seems awkward.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally it would be a better idea to combine the 3 ordos since on their own they do not really have enough originality or variety in units that the other armies out there enjoy (necrons not so much).

If they could combine the GK and SoB with maybe 
slapping the deathwatch somewhere then this will work.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Ugh just as I start making an army...they start killing the range >.< god damn it! I hope this is to replace for plastic kits then I can use my metals for celestines  but then again I hope they don't merge the codex...the army's are far to differnt


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I never said that they were not different it is jus that the armies on their own only have a select few units. I constantly hear sisters players whining that they can only destroy AV14 with melta weapons. 

If the ordos were merged then they could have some grey knight muscle that could perfectly fit their army ethos such as incinerator equipped grey knights with a lascannon dreadnought with a heavy flamer.

I personally could see several of the ordos working together to put down a threat (like the malleus and hereticus ordos are hunting down some chaos marines who have the company of a powerful chaos sorceror).


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Combined or not combined it is still a new codex right. GK's and sisters ar such an integral part of the the fluff that they will be impossible to write out. Despite the fact that I personally liked the squats i can see that they weren't performing financially or central to the fluff so they got munched. I don't see how -][- can go the same way. Similar with de. They are an integral and significant part of the fluff and will be back. If they arent then we will eventually have a universe populated exclusively by space marines.


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

Even if I am starting a SoB army right now (glad I just bought 3 boxes of 10 :grin, I am not really afraid that GW will kill the =I= armies as they are way too fluffy :so_happy:
I am however struggling to see how they can successfully merge the 2 factions :no: nicely. I hope it wll not be a matter of not being to use whatever GK unit if you have any SoB unit in your army and so on.... I also hope they will keep the possibility to induct imperial guard (as I just bought the Cadian battleforce :mrgreen

Anyway, I just hope the new plastic SoB/GK will be kicking some heretic bottoms :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I actually have a feeling that all 3 ordos will be represented in the new codex. Hopefully the deathwatch and some more alien busing items in the armoury will be present!!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe it will be something like, depending on what you take as your HQ certain units will get bonuses or elites will become troops or something like that.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I actually have a feeling that all 3 ordos will be represented in the new codex. Hopefully the deathwatch and some more alien busing items in the armoury will be present!!


The way things are going, you honestly believe their will be an armoury?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Katie Drake said:


> just like how I imagine Tactical Marine boxed sets sell a lot more than other kits for Space Marines.


I dunno about that, considering tactical marines are the rarest units in a space marine army list these days


Cannoness Katelyn said:


> I hope this is to replace for plastic kits


not likely, they need to save the plastic for armies they care about, so SPESS MAHREENS.

either that o they'll melt all the metal down and build ugly marine characters out of it, or try and fob them off as female SPESS MAHREENS, afterall there aiming at kids who have no idea what women are and don't know how to read as there target market, so they'll believe anything.

its a shame really, I wanted to add sisters to my guard force at some point, so technically GW has actually just lost a little bit of money, shame that, oh well, I reckon its gonna be bye bye sisters soon enough, but the good news is maybe just maybe they'll get rid of grey knights as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I dunno about that, considering tactical marines are the rarest units in a space marine army list these days


Huh, thats interesting to see; especially because a brief browsing of the marine lists forum shows that not to be the case. I just took a look over there at the first eight non Black Templar, Dark Angel, Blood Angel, or Space Wolf list and do you know what I found? Seven of eight lists all make use of tactical squads.


I mean, codex space marines only has two options for its troops and scouts honestly can't do nearly as much as a tactical squad can. (And before the potential of any rebuttal of tactical squads not being used in large numbers, pretty sure all of those lists I took a look at just now used +2 tactical squads except one, which used four combat squads, which equates to two tactical squads with more transports.)


----------



## Salahaldin (Aug 15, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I dunno about that, considering tactical marines are the rarest units in a space marine army list these days


That may be true, I'm too new to space marines to have seen that many other armies, but they are almost always the common unit between all space marine armies. I myself have three tactical squads.



Stella Cadente said:


> not likely, they need to save the plastic for armies they care about, so SPESS MAHREENS.


I know that GW tends to give the space marines special treatment, but that's becuase they sell well, so raping the range for every cent they can is a good way to please investors. I think GW does actually care about the Inquisition range, not only because of all the Black Library books, but because of all the different forces at work in the 40k universe, the Inquisition is pretty much their one original idea. That and Chaos.

I frankly think it's more likely Inquisition will be redone.



Stella Cadente said:


> either that o they'll melt all the metal down and build ugly marine characters out of it, or try and fob them off as female SPESS MAHREENS, afterall there aiming at kids who have no idea what women are and don't know how to read as there target market, so they'll believe anything.


I think that's a little much of a generalization. I don't know about your gaming group, but most of the people at mine are pretty balanced individuals, with the odd mandatory freak thrown in.



Stella Cadente said:


> its a shame really, I wanted to add sisters to my guard force at some point, so technically GW has actually just lost a little bit of money, shame that, oh well, I reckon its gonna be bye bye sisters soon enough, but the good news is maybe just maybe they'll get rid of grey knights as well.


WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD YOU WANT GREY KNIGHTS GONE? Seriously, they're badass. Yes, they're another space marine chapter, but by far the most original one there is.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I dunno about that, considering tactical marines are the rarest units in a space marine army list these days


Just had a quick look at all the SM lists on the front page of the army list section and nearly all of them have atleast 2 tac squads. So yea I suppose they are the rarest :wink:

Edit: damn ninjaed


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you know I actually thought people would be smart enough to know that obviously wouldn't include the 2 you basically have to take, guess I was expecting too much there, but to actually see an actual army list that someone uses with more than 2 is rare as rocking horse dung.

I'm not talking "heres my army list I never intend to use but will post anyway" I mean real life lists.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Every Marine army I play has 2-4 Tac Squads in it. Real Life. On the Table. I think Tac squads are critical to the winning marine.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

went into the local store today there not stocking any more codex for either witch hunters or demon hunters any more once their out of stock their out of stock, they may be making new rules for them both! perhaps near the end of this year?


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

inquisition may be the next codex after whatever is after Blood Angels? hummmmm?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Things are looking rosey for the dark eldar codex if =][= is coming out before them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe they ARE the next codex but GW is going for a break to maybe spend the summer on a fantasy Warhammer campign.

Just guessing.

On another point someone questioned my idea of an armoury in the new codex and my answer to this is that if they are in essence combiining several forces then obviously some items currently on the models (inferno pistols, psycannon, etc) will probably not be interchangeable between the ordos. In other words they have to be seperated somehow.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Maybe they ARE the next codex but GW is going for a break to maybe spend the summer on a fantasy Warhammer campign.
> 
> Just guessing.
> 
> On another point someone questioned my idea of an armoury in the new codex and my answer to this is that if they are in essence combiining several forces then obviously some items currently on the models (inferno pistols, psycannon, etc) will probably not be interchangeable between the ordos. In other words they have to be seperated somehow.


the sisters army book has items only the inquisitors can use marked with a small 1 next to the item then some that only the sisters can use with a 3 or a 4 next to it 2 been reserved for inquisitors or sisters of battle HQ only ^^


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> On another point someone questioned my idea of an armoury in the new codex and my answer to this is that if they are in essence combiining several forces then obviously some items currently on the models (inferno pistols, psycannon, etc) will probably not be interchangeable between the ordos. In other words they have to be seperated somehow.


And would those weapons not be interchangable, inquisitors are generally able to obtain any weapon they want. Its not hard for a daemonhunter to acquire an inferno pistol any more than a witch hunter or alien hunter can get a psycannon. Some things are used more often by certain groups, but that does not make them explicit to that group and that group alone.

As I said before though, the armouries of all of the latest codecies have been removed and replaced with a list of options for units, it would be no surprise to see this happen for a combined inquisition codex. They could do something as simple as chaos does: give the inquisitor your choosing the option to take up the title of one of the ordo's and gain access to gear specific to that ordo only. (Much like how only daemon princes's and sorcerers with the mark of Slaanesh can take the lash of submission.)


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

darkreever said:


> And would those weapons not be interchangable, inquisitors are generally able to obtain any weapon they want. Its not hard for a daemonhunter to acquire an inferno pistol any more than a witch hunter or alien hunter can get a psycannon. Some things are used more often by certain groups, but that does not make them explicit to that group and that group alone.
> 
> As I said before though, the armouries of all of the latest codecies have been removed and replaced with a list of options for units, it would be no surprise to see this happen for a combined inquisition codex. They could do something as simple as chaos does: give the inquisitor your choosing the option to take up the title of one of the ordo's and gain access to gear specific to that ordo only. (Much like how only daemon princes's and sorcerers with the mark of Slaanesh can take the lash of submission.)


The WH don't use psycannons how ever the SoBs would never allow it  nor would they allow a DH to use an inferno pistol


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That is my point. there is supposed to be a great rivalry between the ordos and I cannot imagine, fluff wise, any of the ordos "lending" their equipment to another ordo.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Rivalry? Well, rule book wise, how is this different than the rivalry between Chaos Gods. And CSM got the "use anything you want" codex.

And I can see a page with "Ordo Malleus Wargear" "Ordo Xenos Wargear" etc. They did it in the Skaven Army Book, so they know how to do it


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

They CSM did not get the take whatever you want option. I mean it is not possible for example for my Thousand sons sorceror to take a lash of submission.

Sticking back on topic if the Iquisition codex might be out by this time next year what other projects might GW come up with during the summer and autumn?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Necrosis said:


> So why has this not be done with the dark eldar wyches?
> 
> If you look at the UK website their is no longer a daemon hunter or witch hunter codex available. The space wolves went through the same thing when they were coming out. They got rid of troop choices for about 11 months until the new codex came out.


Yeah, but don't forget, they only started pulling the stock around 4 - 5 months before the codex came out didn't they?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> That is my point. there is supposed to be a great rivalry between the ordos and I cannot imagine, fluff wise, any of the ordos "lending" their equipment to another ordo.


I think you miss my point though, each side has gear that is unique to them, but its not impossible for an inquisitor of another ordo to have them. After all, an inquisitor is not bound to any one ordo, though many feel a calling to a particular ordo or are assigned to one for a time and they stick with it, but there are some who are coersed to join another one or who decide to switch. 

Perhaps in a hundred fifty years of being a witch hunter you feel that the daemon is a greater evil and that you could best serve the Emperor by fighting them? Or maybe your of the ordo Xenos but your last eight missions have all been hindered because of traitors and rogues and you believe that you need to route some or many of them out to aid others of your ordo?


The chaos codex has shown us that it is not a difficult thing to give a model a fair number of options, but to also limit how he can take some of those options. Like I said before, sorcerers and daemon princes both have access to the lash of submission but they can only get it if they also take the mark of Slaanesh. 

It is a simple thing to put such a limiter on inquisitors; have them all start as inquisitor options that do not belong to any ordo and have access to some gear, but the better goodies require them to take one of the ordo's, each having its own boost in and of itself (like being of the ordo hereticus gives you a boost to WS while malleus might make you fearless or something.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> They CSM did not get the take whatever you want option. I mean it is not possible for example for my Thousand sons sorceror to take a lash of submission.
> 
> Sticking back on topic if the Iquisition codex might be out by this time next year what other projects might GW come up with during the summer and autumn?


Necrons, Dark Eldar, second waves for Space marines, Daemons etc. etc. 

I think it's like Darkreever says: having a HQ unit of Ordo <pick one ordo here> gives that and that bonus.

Or having a HQ unit of Ordo<pick one here> makes this unit troops instead of elite or something.


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

darkreever said:


> It is a simple thing to put such a limiter on inquisitors; have them all start as inquisitor options that do not belong to any ordo and have access to some gear, but the better goodies require them to take one of the ordo's, each having its own boost in and of itself (like being of the ordo hereticus gives you a boost to WS while malleus might make you fearless or something.)


I think this is a brilliant idea which should be submitted to GW 
Although they would probably not use it :ireful2:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The 10 box set is back.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Necrosis said:


> The 10 box set is back.


And all at once the excitement of Inquisition players the world over dies. :cray:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well the UK Inquisition Codex are still missing.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> And all at once the excitement of Inquisition players the world over dies. :cray:


Nah....we're used to set-backs, we've had plenty of practice:so_happy:


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

The Codex and the 10 sisters box are still not available in GW France website. I have also noticed that Wayland does not list it anymore (and I am still waiting on one boxset from them, for that matter :angry

The flame of hope still burns :laugh:


----------



## hellspawn1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> From what i have heard a inquisition codex is far off....They are most likely just not selling well enough so they pulled the product.



The hen or the egg....

they WOULD sell much better if it wasn't a strictly metal line. Making plastic kits = increasing popularity (sales) People don't avoid playing inquisition because they suck, or are boring (quite the contrary) but because it's all expensive and unconvertable metal!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

hellspawn1 said:


> but because it's all expensive and unconvertable metal!


I remember reading in the GW yearly report that they have a new pricing policy or some such. Basically what they said is that metal and plastic minis should be the same price. I seriously doubt this means they metal minis will go down in price to be on level with plastic, rather the other way around.

I see this price policy as flawed because if thats the price model they are going to follow then they should offer all their products as both plastic and metal so the customer can chose. They are going to cost just as much anyways.


----------



## Cannoness Katelyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> The 10 box set is back.


Um no its not >_>:angry:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

indeed it is not


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1080206&rootCatGameStyle=

Seems that it is.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Who cares if it is back or not? The main point here is whether the inquisistion codex will come out and what might be in it.

It actually is not on the UK website today.

I would also like to agree with an earlier point that Inquisition armies are completely made of metal apart from the odd tank. Most other armies now have so many plastic kits (space marines, chaos, tau, eldar, orks, imperial guard and nids to name a few) that an entire army can be made of plastic kits. Inquisition would sell more if they were in the same boat.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Who cares if it is back or not? The main point here is whether the inquisistion codex will come out and what might be in it.


actually the title says "10 sister box is gone", and the opening message was


Necrosis said:


> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat30048&rootCatGameStyle=
> The box set that contains 10 sisters are now gone. It seems we can only order the blister pack now.


which has nothing to do with whether the inquisition codex will come out or not.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jury is out on this one, i can order them, but the ordering process is faulty when i try, it shows me calgars command group and no product code , so i personally think the set has gone and the links shown are old data.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Both the Daemon hunter and Witch Hunter Codex's have also been removed from North America website.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Might be maintenance, might make sense a new codex is out. Usually, though, leakers would have come out, and we're seeing nothing. Hope springs eternal!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Creon said:


> Might be maintenance, might make sense a new codex is out. Usually, though, leakers would have come out, and we're seeing nothing. Hope springs eternal!


The thing is that Rumour-leaks have been strapped up very effectively the last 12ish months. Things missing on the homepage, combined with a statement in another post saying "...to be fair they are getting around to all the older armies at the moment..." could very much be a good pointer:wink:


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

10 Sisters box set is back on GW:grin:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat30048&prodId=prod1080206


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Are they still virgins?


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Are they still virgins?


sshhhhh!!! LOL:so_happy:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

fett14622 said:


> 10 Sisters box set is back on GW:grin:
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat30048&prodId=prod1080206


Hmm, not sure if its possible to actually order any. They dont have a part code or name in the cart. Its allso not listed on the troops page, what you found is most likely some left over page thats not in use anymore but still on the site.

Availability: This product is expected to despatch in one to two weeks.
One guess could be that they simply ran out of boxes and havent made a new ones for a fiew years. So while they make new ones they have taken the box off the site.

I really hope to see some new Inquisition stuff happening this year but as slow as GW are its not likely. Im sure we will see 5-8 more space marine releises this year though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Part Code: 99110108062

I get a price, part code, everything. What's missing is the Codex now. And I get a "ships within 24 hours"


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Creon said:


> Part Code: 99110108062
> 
> I get a price, part code, everything. What's missing is the Codex now. And I get a "ships within 24 hours"


Add it to the cart and then go to checkout. In there I get nothing, I allso get the part code at the link but not when the item is in the cart.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I got all the way to the checkout and was at the point where I could add a shipping address. Looks like you can buy them again.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

has nobody thought of just phoning GW yet?


----------



## blackrain1977 (Jan 28, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> has nobody thought of just phoning GW yet?


I have no..
:no:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> has nobody thought of just phoning GW yet?


Looks like you got a job Stella:laugh:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

no thanks, I'd rather talk to a human, not a single celled organism pretending to be one.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> I got all the way to the checkout and was at the point where I could add a shipping address. Looks like you can buy them again.


I just checked every GW site and they are back only on the US and Canadian sites. Kind of how it used to be with the Codexes for DH and WH. So could it be a fair guess to assume they have shipped all the remaining boxes to the US and Canada which people seem to think they did with the codexes?

About calling them, I called them as soon as they removed them from the site. I was told they arnt told much of anything anymore because of the crackdown on leaks, so my guess was as good as his. When asking what his guess was he said "Well, when they have pulled codexes and boxes before its been in preparation for new ones. Usually a new codex shows up within 6months of them pulling the old one".

So, have they shipped all the remaining codexes and troop boxes to the US to try and sell them there in preparation for the arrival of new ones? or have they simply run out and not been able to make new ones (or dont care to make new ones since the armies dont sell as much as smurfs do) over the past 2 months?

Im hoping for a new codex, rumours say we are getting a new one for both DH and WH sometime next year, 3up GK and some sister special characters have been spotted (read the thread summary Ive compiled) but Ive been told once 3ups are spotted they are very close to releise (this would make sence with the removal of the codexes).

Only time will tell I suppose...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well I went to the UK website and they no longer seem to have the 5 squad of Seraphim's or the 10 squad of repentias not to mention the 10 squad of sisters.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, it seems you are right I just called them and I was told the seraphim and repentia box sets have been discontinued. I asked if GW are abandoning the Witch Hunters and was told GW normally tries to get rid of as much stuff as possible before a rereleise of an army but "to be honest" he had no idea (GW rumor crackdown ftl).

Sigh, I can see allot of new threads popping up mentioning this. I think its time to do a full compilation thread with all the new developments being gathered in a single thread.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is exactly what happened with the space wolves last year, codex went first, closely followed by long fangs and blood claws ,then about a month or so before the new stuff i couldnt get the grey hunters or metals. Tyrands didnt go off sale for as long about 2 months but they were generally just repackaged. 
If the codex and the models have gone then i think its gonna be less than 6 months before the relaunch, what will be interesting is if grey knights have gone too, im about to order some so will find out.


----------



## Purge the Heretic (Jul 9, 2009)

@ MadCow:

Since your post is in rumor roundup and can't be replied to now I needed somewhere to get you this info:

Elric of Grans, A Mod on the Dakka forums, had this to say in regard to Stickmonkey:



> > He is a reliable source, but sees things VERY far out from the finished product.


Take this as you will.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Purge the Heretic said:


> He is a reliable source, but sees things VERY far out from the finished product. .


This is pretty much the conclusion Ive made which is the reason I have drawn certain conclusions regarding a new SoB codex and it arriving sometime this summer. I seriously doubt they would show/tell him everything so everything he posts needs to be disected a bit 

Im probobly just wishlisting the arrival of a SoB codex this summer but when I called GW they guy I talked to said a new Inquisition codex would come at the 2nd half of the year. What form it might take only GW knows for sure and all we can do is wait.

I will keep on digging and whatever I post will go into my now stickied thread 
Its such an honor/honour :cray:


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to say, I went into the local GW today to pick up a book and a bit of a chat with the guy there, said we may hear something in May hopefully. Be it just a bit of information or some pics I don't know, hope so though, the plastic SOB would be awesome.


----------

